# Giving Cash discounts



## Signature Painting (Mar 19, 2011)

I have been asked if I would offer a discounted price for cash. Has anyone giving a cash discount and if so what is a average discount. I am not sure what would be fair 3% 5% 10%. Anyone have any thought on this one?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ya, your job should cost the same as, check, money order or credit. What would giving you cash save you? Unless your talking evading taxes.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:detective:


----------



## propaintersatlanta (Nov 27, 2010)

3% max


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have heard of people giving cash/check discount instead of credit card to save those fees, Which may or may not be legal I'm still not sure on that. I think the card agreement says you cannot charge more for the credit card.

Than there are those who give "CASH" discounts so there are no taxes and maybe not even workers comp and general liability. Now I'm sure that one is illegal.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

give a $1000.00 off like some of the bonehead companies do around here.. yeah I am talkin bout YOU!

Not you Signature


----------



## Chris Jackson (Jun 2, 2010)

here in ontario Canada, there is almost an instant incentive of an end user customer to offer cash as there is a 13% taxation we are mandated to collect on goods and services. With that still as a business owner it almost isnt worth it to accept such an offer because it negates any leverage you may have if the customer/contractor relationship goes sour. Not to mention provincial advertising pushing for consumers to report such illegal activities where someone is promoting cash or wanting cash instead of proper paperwork with taxes included.

that being said , i go to a certain group of mechanics that run various shops ie one does brakes one does transmissions the other did some higher end mechanics on a car and out of the three not one took debit or CC... or a cheque..lol. these are businesses with fixed addresses with legitimate tax writeoffs soi guess not too many consumers are blowing the whistle


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Your only discount would come from Uncle Sam's cut which you wouldn't be paying. Give it to a relative to hold for you so they can put it on your books for commissary at the Fed camp. :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Chris Jackson said:


> here in ontario Canada, there is almost an instant incentive of an end user customer to offer cash as there is a 13% taxation we are mandated to collect on goods and services. With that still as a business owner it almost isnt worth it to accept such an offer because it negates any leverage you may have if the customer/contractor relationship goes sour. Not to mention provincial advertising pushing for consumers to report such illegal activities where someone is promoting cash or wanting cash instead of proper paperwork with taxes included.
> 
> that being said , i go to a certain group of mechanics that run various shops ie one does brakes one does transmissions the other did some higher end mechanics on a car and out of the three not one took debit or CC... or a cheque..lol. these are businesses with fixed addresses with legitimate tax writeoffs soi guess not too many consumers are blowing the whistle


Taking cash only doesn't mean they don't pay their taxes and such.Maybe they just don't want to feed the banks//Or they have been burnt by someone doing a stop payment or objecting to a charge??


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

But asking for a discount for cash strongly implies shennanigans.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

my gas station offers a cash discount


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> my gas station offers a cash discount


Aaron wouldn't that probably be based upon a 3% savings to them over you using a credit card.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> my gas station offers a cash discount


 
A bunch of small independant stations around here do the same thing. 

I like cash. It doesn't clash with anything I own. :clap:

I don't give a discount for it though.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

yes-----------


----------



## Signature Painting (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Everyone for all your input! I didn't intend to imply that I would pay taxes that are due, I just was wondering if this was a common question customers ask thease days as I am returning to painting contracting after an absence of five years. However I am doing business in a new location an perhaps this is just a cultural thing being I been asked that a few times by customers lately.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its common. No high horse here. Just nothing in print. Do what you have to do.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I tell them cash or check it's all got to go to the same place, my bank account. Heck if it's about avoiding taxes, I still wouldn't offer a discount as my price is my price, and I can still manage safely not paying taxes and making that job disappear so long as it's a residential job. I like paying my taxes though. It shows I have a good income and buys me nice things when I don't have the cash to pay up front. :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

No discount. I'm still going to put it in the business checking account either way. And with my luck, I'd get caught if I ever tried to pull anything. I sleep better this way, doing the right thing.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I got a cash deal on my trailer.. I want to say it was like $200.00 off.. they asked if I was paying in dead presidents.. I told em yep... they said.. Okay.. we can save you a lil bit of money then.  I didn't complain.. but we are talking goods vs. services.. they had to move units and I needed a trailer. What I like to focus on is a bit artistic and skilled and i don't discount for that.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Signature Painting said:


> Thanks Everyone for all your input! I didn't intend to imply that I would pay taxes that are due, I just was wondering if this was a common question customers ask thease days as I am returning to painting contracting after an absence of five years. However I am doing business in a new location an perhaps this is just a cultural thing being I been asked that a few times by customers lately.



"sure you can pay me cash....doesn't make a difference in the price"....I say with a smile. Either your price is competitive or it isn't....they are your type of customer or they are not.


----------

